# Adding a Shark Guard to a Powermatic 64A



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
Like many wood workers do, I removed the stock guard off my new table-saw the day I got it. 
It was difficult to adjust and was a lousy design.

That was 16 years ago.

I did add an MJ Splitter last year but that only address's kick-back.

Anyway, I like my saw and it performs well in my small shop.

After reading several reviews here and chatting with Lee at Leeway I have decided to order a Shark-Guard system for both safety and for better dust collection. 
(Two things that have become more important to me as I have gotten older)

Do you have any advice or installation tips that you would like to share with me before I pull the trigger?

As always, thank you in advance for your comments.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Other than Lee makes an excellent product and will work with you insure it fits, AND you're going to love that thing when you get it in.

JMO


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Great product. Hope you got the 4" dust port.
At times, the blade guard gets in the way for thin cuts but that applies to really every blade guard. Very easy to remove/install when those times come up.
Works as advertised and compliments the older saws pre-riving knife perfectly.
Did you get the splitter or ARK (adjustable riving knife?)
I had the splitter version for my PM66 for years. Sold the PM66. Ordered the ARK assembly minus the guard (since the old guard can simply be reused). Have yet to install it on my Unisaw due to… razor blade booboo that I'm getting over with.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Other than Lee makes an excellent product and will work with you insure it fits, AND you re going to love that thing when you get it in.
> 
> JMO
> 
> - Sparks500


Thank you!
That seems to be the consensus on every review I have read.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Great product. Hope you got the 4" dust port.
> At times, the blade guard gets in the way for thin cuts but that applies to really every blade guard. Very easy to remove/install when those times come up.
> Works as advertised and compliments the older saws pre-riving knife perfectly.
> Did you get the splitter or ARK (adjustable riving knife?)
> ...


I haven't pulled the trigger yet. My saw is a contractor saw so it will be a splitter and guard for me.
I see the 4" option on the dust port but that seems a little horsey to me. Can you elaborate a little on why you recommend that size?

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Just finished consulting with Lee at Leeway, He suggests the .090 splitter and the 4" dust port so that's what I am going to go with.
Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Other than Lee makes an excellent product and will work with you insure it fits, AND you re going to love that thing when you get it in.
> 
> JMO
> 
> - Sparks500


I ordered it! 
Lee said it would ship next week!


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

I have the guard with the 4 inch port. Between the 4" on top and the 5" below, I have little dust to worry about.


----------

